

Ask YC: Which is the best book for Data Structures and Algorithms? - dmz

No matter how hard I try, I lose myself while studying Data Structures and Algorithms. Can you people suggest me a really nice book along with a decent study plan? Thank you.
======
eb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=55372>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62052>

------
michael_dorfman
I'd start with CLRS ("An Introduction to Algorithms") and follow the MIT 6.046
course through online video ([http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-
Engineering-and-Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-
and-Computer-Science/6-046JFall-2005/CourseHome/index.htm))

That way you get book, study plan, lectures, lecture notes, problem sets and
exam questions.

